# Yellow eye discharge



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Murphysmom said:


> Murphy has had some yellow goo coming out of his eye all day now, and it's kind of worrying me. It doesn't seem to be bothering him, it probably bothers me more. It looks like a snotty nose, but in his eye. It's a little watery, and gets a bit crusty when it dries. Should I be concerned or just keep an eye on it? I hate taking him to the vet for every little thing, I'm afraid I'm just being that paranoid mom.


Ehhh...any discharge that has color/substance is best looked at, as it indicates infection. Better safe than sorry, especially when it comes to eyes.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Ehhh...any discharge that has color/substance is best looked at, as it indicates infection. Better safe than sorry, especially when it comes to eyes.


Oh, good to know! Thanks!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie had that before. The vet gave me an eye cream to apply twice a day and it cleared it up right away.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Just went through a goopy eye with our male, Logan. When I told the Vet I wasn't sure if I should bring him in - he said I did the right thing. Usually means some sort of infection, etc., as eyes generally do not do this sort of thing. Some drops, and warm compresses took care of the problem.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Better have it looked at. Could be infection, or could be allergy.


----------



## Gopi's Goldens (10 mo ago)

#1 Do not feed him store bought canned dog food.



Murphysmom said:


> Murphy has had some yellow goo coming out of his eye all day now, and it's kind of worrying me. It doesn't seem to be bothering him, it probably bothers me more. It looks like a snotty nose, but in his eye. It's a little watery, and gets a bit crusty when it dries. Should I be concerned or just keep an eye on it? I hate taking him to the vet for every little thing, I'm afraid I'm just being that paranoid mom.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

This thread is 12 years old and the OP hasn’t been back in a decade. 


Gopi's Goldens said:


> #1 Do not feed him store bought canned dog food.


----------



## Gopi's Goldens (10 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> This thread is 12 years old and the OP hasn’t been back in a decade.


That still doesn't change my advice


----------

